# My meager Surefire collection:



## KDOG3 (Feb 2, 2005)

Pathetic isn't it? I'm working on it...

http://pics.bbzzdd.com/users/KDOG32/Surefire1.JPG


----------



## pokkuhlag (Feb 2, 2005)

yup, it's so pathetic, the picture is showing nothing but a few words saying: "pic.bbzzdd.com unauthorized referrer sorry /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif"

Just kidding, /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif I can't see jack because of a wrong link.


----------



## Csaro (Feb 2, 2005)

Paste the link into a new browser window, makes it work for me.

That is a meagre Surefire collection, but it's still one more than I have /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

* must buy more * /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## greenLED (Feb 2, 2005)

your trick doesn't work for me, Csaro. My SF collection looks like a big blank pic /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Former_Mag_User (Feb 3, 2005)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## KDOG3 (Feb 3, 2005)

dagnabbit! I can't get pictures to post here. Anyway, for those who can't see it, its a black G2, a black 6P(with a g2 head and g2z tailcap on it) and a black G2Z with HOLA in it. I want to buy some more but I'm waiting to see what Surefire comes out with for '05. I'm itching to get a 9V and I heard they might be bringing back the 9P, I hope its true!! I'd really like to see a Nitrolon based 9v surefire...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2005)

Try hosting your pics at ImageShack /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## waion (Feb 3, 2005)

My surefure collection consists of a U2 and e2e only. I hope to get a stable income soon to make that grows.


----------



## KDOG3 (Feb 3, 2005)

Thanks [email protected], lets see if this works...

Picture 

(Pic replaced with link due to size.
Bart)


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2005)

Yup, it does /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif, but could you please resize the pic to max 800 pix wide? 
TIA,


----------



## KDOG3 (Feb 3, 2005)

Geez, noone here is every happy... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## ACMarina (Feb 4, 2005)

Well, that pic is uber-huge. .

Good start on your collection, though! What's next in your buying plan?


----------



## KDOG3 (Feb 4, 2005)

A 9P when it comes back out in May/June!!!


----------



## ACMarina (Feb 4, 2005)

No LEDs yet?


----------



## KDOG3 (Feb 5, 2005)

No not yet, maybe and L2 later on... I like the choice to flip between 15 and 100 lumens.


----------



## ACMarina (Feb 5, 2005)

How about an L4 with a McE2S tailcap?? Surefire and custom all in one /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## tinkerfy (Feb 6, 2005)

mine's only a G2.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## cy (Feb 6, 2005)

my meager Surefire collection stated with a Surefire 6P. which I mistakenly sold. 

now it's grown a little, but still meager compared to some on cpf. 

Surefire = empty wallet /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif


----------



## KahveOrta (Feb 6, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*KDOG3 said:*
<snip> Anyway, for those who can't see it, its a black G2, a black 6P(with a g2 head and g2z tailcap on it) and a black G2Z with HOLA in it. <snip> 

[/ QUOTE ]

It may be small, but it's all quality stuff!
I also have 3 SF's - L2, KL1 + VG FB1 & G2 (OD)

That's an interesting 6P that you've got. Is there a story to your combo?


----------



## KDOG3 (Feb 7, 2005)

THe head and tailcap got terribly banged/dented/nicked up. So I put the other head and tailcap on there...


----------



## MaxaBaker (Feb 7, 2005)

Well, compared to me that is a big SF collection. I unfortunatly say that I don't own a single Surefire at the moment...... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif


----------

